# Bullpen on Sat and Boggs/Boulders on Sun THIS WEEKEND



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

I got a group of 4 going to Bullpen ATV park in Andalusia AL this coming Sat and then we are going to Boggs and Boulders also in Andalusia AL on Sun. Hit me up if yall wanna meet up and ride!


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

Man that's gonna be expensive going to two different parks in one weekend, especially B&B. !! LOL Yall have fun and be safe.


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Naw, they are in same city and we only live 45 min away..... Its all good. After reading up more on Bullpen, we may not go there. From what I am understanding, its about 1/2 the size of BB and trails are setup for more novice riders..... We may just do BB for the weekend.


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

where is bullpen? I'm trying to get up a group next weekend to go to southern ridge


----------



## Bruiser (May 21, 2011)

Bullpen is also in Andalusia AL


----------



## nathen53 (Jun 13, 2011)

how much is BB i live and greenville and i am looking for a good place to ride


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

nathen53 said:


> how much is BB i live and greenville and i am looking for a good place to ride


http://boggsandboulders.com/html/rates.html


----------



## leez_brute (Dec 24, 2010)

BB is 10 per person 25 per atv


----------

